# Flash - Play movie on rollover?



## ashley_90 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi there, 

New to the forum so hope this is the right area to post!

Ok so I am trying to design a flash box which will feature 3 boxes, each box will have a still image of myself and once the user rolls over each image it begins to play a movie as if the image has come to life while the mouse is over.

I've had a look around the net for how to do this, but cant find exactly what I want to do. 

I want the movie to only play when the mouse is hovered over the image, so when the mouse is not hovering over the image I want it to return to this image. Or alternatively, depending on whether its possible it would be nice for the movie clip to actually pause once the mouse has stopped hovering over it and then when the mouse goes back over it the movie just continues.

But first of all, I just want to know how I can do this, then i'll look at ways I could improve it slightly.

Can anybody help?

Thank you,

Ashley


----------



## ashley_90 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nobody?:down:


----------



## alaan222 (Nov 30, 2009)

1: Create a normal movieclip that does whatever you want to happen when a mouse over is detected on the button.

2: Create a normal button symbol (explained on the previous page).

3: Insert a keyframe in the "over" frame of your button, and place the animated movieclip in this frame.

This will cause the animation to start when a mouse over is detected and disappear again whan a mouse out is detected.

The problem with this type of button is that it lacks "intelligence". The animation disappear in the middle of a sequence as soon as the mouse-out event is detected.
_________________________________
all inclusive honeymoon
Ski Holidays France


----------

